

Armstrong on Erlang's Text Capabilities - fogus
http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-programming/msg/a5c0e9585d148294

======
fogus
The most interesting part is the link to
<http://www.sics.se/~joe/ex11/download/release-2.5.tgz> which includes
Armstrong's emacs.erl clone! (in the widgets directory)

